
Filming the Speed of Light at 10T FPS - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ys_yKGNFRQ
======
peter_d_sherman
Proof that while the speed of light averaged out, over long distances, might
be contstant -- that the speed of light IS NOT CONSTANT at the
milimeter/femtosecond and smaller scales... it is in fact, choppy...

This is related to the Discrete Vs. Continuous argument in Physics and
Philosophy.

That is, things in nature which appear continuous and smooth at a larger
scale, might very well be fragmented and choppy, when looked at on a
smaller/faster scale...

Also, this video, specifically the last test, points to the possibility of the
existence of a higher-dimensional, let's call it a "carrier" (for lack of a
better term) wave -- for light.

That "carrier" wave... if it existed, would be the cause for the phenomena we
call light in this lower dimension, and the cause for the choppiness at
small/fast scales, and may also be responsible for the divergence of result
phenomena in the double-slit experiment -- but all of that is theoretical at
this point...

